
Pantone Color of the Year 2020 - neilpanchal
https://neil.computer/notes/pantone-color-of-the-year-2020/
======
iddan
I agree it would be cool that Pantone will publish their research but I gotta
say those colours selections tend to be pretty accurate: they highlight
ongoing colour trends rather than creating ones

